# What was your first symptom of pregnancy?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. I have a feeling I may be pregnant but I'm not due for my period until next week-12/4. My chest is alot more tender than normal. Was wondering what all you experienced mothers noticed when you were pregnant and how soon you started seeing these symptoms. Yes, I realize this could just be pms but there's always that thought.....


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I had what I thought was a light period right on time. This is not unusual in first pregnancies apparently. What clud me in was that my usual premenstrual breast tenderness didn't go away after this "period".


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yea, that seems to be my symptom. I'm just confused though-this symptom started when I would be in the ovulation stage-11/18 since my period isn't due until 12/4. Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself but they hurt!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

If you can, (and it's hard!) try not to worry until you can test. I had been trying to get pregnant for fifteen months, getting more depressed each month. In January they put me on Celexa for "Post-911 Anxiety". In February I had apparently relaxed enough to do the trick, but I was *so* relaxed that pregnancy didn't cross my mind until after that so-called "period"!I'm officially due December 8th, but everyone thinks it'll be this weekend (a week before the official date) instead...


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I knew I was pregnant when my period was one day late! Mine always run right on time, so I tested the day after and got my two lines







But I didn't feel any different until I was 6 weeks.Good luck, let us know!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Non-stop puking.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

oooooo-that's no fun!


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I think I read something in one of my pregnancy books about bleeding occuring in a small percentage of women when the embryo implants in the uterine lining. Perhaps that is wht you experienced since it occured at the time of ovulation?As for me, no real symptoms of pregnancy until 6 weeks pregnant. I did feel really crampy for about 10 days at the time my period would normally start - but it never did. Apparently, this is not an uncommon symptom either.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hmmm let's see...I felt more tired than normal, and queasy.. I thought I had a virus or something so I went to see the dr, and found out later that day I was pregnant.Jeanne


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My back hurt, and I felt like I had the flu. I threw up when I was frying eggs for my husband one time, but after the 3 months, I felt better.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Same symptoms as PMS, but before I was due.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

When I hit the sixth month, I was down to puking once a day. I felt so-o-o much better. Continued to delivery. Luckily my son suffered none, my body sacrificed greatly.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Um, I feel very lucky, so if you guys don't want to hear about nearly no morning sickness, please do NOT read this post!I threw up once in the first trimester. I had several queasy days and a lot of heartburn in the last trimester. That's it. Sorry to gloat, ladies... my pregnant cousin keeps saying that she's mad at me because I'm not suffering!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My breasts were so tender and hurt to walk-those were the 1st symptoms every time.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

When I was just pregnant I had to pee (sorry, urinate sounds so formal







) very often, just like when you have a UTI, but without the pain/burning. In the first weeks when I knew for sure I was pregnant there was also some faint cramping without the blood.Fay


----------



## kateb (Dec 6, 2002)

I am brand new here, but thought I would join because of my IBS and newly found symptoms since I found out I was pregnant last week. I am having big time chest tenderness, but also awful cramping that just comes on and then is gone, but seems to be relieved some with d or some sort of stomach thing. I told my dr. this and they did an u/s and everything was fine so he said it was just my IBS - great. Any ideas on how to fix this would be great.I would test if I were you just to see so far,Kate


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yup, my boobs hurt! (Probably at around two weeks to a month, but not sure. It was so long ago.) Both times. First time no nausea problems. Second time puked for the first three months almost every time I opened the refrigerator door in the morning or went for a ride in the car. It all started with that darn cinnamon frosted roll I had at work. Couldn't look at another one of those for a few years after without feeling nauseated.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I just remembered something else about my second pregnancy. I knew I was pregnant when I walked out into the backyard and smelled the tomatoe vines in the garden. There is just something about the senses being different when pregnant. I could smell a dirty sock three rooms away! But most of all, I will never forget the smell of those garden tomatoes growing. It didn't make me sick, just happy.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Besides all the puking I had the breast "tenderness". I called them booby attacks.


----------



## lafunk (Dec 5, 2002)

migraines. doctor said they were from the hormonal imbalance... they were debilitating... but they went away after the first trimester.


----------

